
The Seeds of the Next Big Thing Are Being Planted Now - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/04/the-seeds-of-the-next-big-thing-are-being-planted-now/
======
fallentimes
_Don’t stop working on side projects and ideas that interest you, because
those ideas not only might turn into brilliant products or services but also
might turn into the economic catalyst that spurs our economy onward._

Or more realistically, turns in to something that allows you to quit your job
(if you're not happy there) or make some fun side money. While everyone else
is "right sizing" (puke) - laying off good people that cost a small fortune to
hire in the first place, wasting time restructuring, cutting revenue drivers
(oh yes) and slashing R&D costs - you'll be building.

If you own a business and are contemplating lay offs, remember how much those
good people (if applicable) cost to hire. What if you reduced bonuses instead?
Or lowered everyone's salary instead of firing people? Of cut some nice to
have but not necessary perks? Or _gasp_ eliminated your own salary if you can
afford it. There's many many other options as well. Almost everything is
negotiable. Most people I know would rather take a pay cut than be fired.

It always puzzles me how adamantly companies speak of the importance of hiring
and retaining talent. But then, when something bad happens, they treat
everyone like a fucking commodity.

To think that less than 1.5 months ago, angels I talked to were saying deal
flow was as high as ever.

------
tialys
It makes sense... when everything is going down, only the strongest, most
innovative ideas will be able to rise to the top. If someone comes to you know
pitching 'Digg, but for XX and YY' you're going to laugh, but when someone
shows you an idea that does to XX what google did to search, you're going to
throw all the money you can at them.

~~~
ojbyrne
My dream pitch is, perhaps obviously, "Digg, but with integrity." and I'm the
living proof that it lacks that.

~~~
lemonysnicket
what are you working on now?

~~~
ojbyrne
I have a job now. For <http://tripadvisor.com>. Saving lots of money, and
actually working on a cool project, but I can't talk about it.

------
lemonysnicket
i hope this guy is planning on launching his own start-up.

he'd be wise to read Paul Bucheit's oft-quoted advice = limited life
experience + over-generalization.

while 'inspirational' it lacks the quality of reading someone who's been there
and done it...

------
known
Next Big Thing = Revolution in America

------
vaksel
2000 and the current situation are not the same. The credit crunch is a lot
worse.

------
quasimojo
the next "big thing" is not going to be a website of any kind

sell me a car that gets 120mpg and costs less than 25k, you have the next big
thing

sell me solar panels that can erase my utility bill for $5k installed, you
have the next big thing

make a website that connects me to people with my interests and lets me
comment on news, and you will be eating ramen

ETC

~~~
vnorby
[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/12/20/is-information-
over...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/12/20/is-information-
overload-a-650-billion-drag-on-the-economy/)

How about solving information overload, 4.6% of our GDP, with web/mobile
technology?

<http://store.ovum.com/Product.asp?pid=36856>

How about cutting the cost of enterprise software, 1.5% of our GDP, using
web/mobile technology?

How about using web/mobile technology to improve supply chain management,
logistics, warehousing, shipping, transportation, and manufacturing so that as
a country, we can transition to solar energy at the least cost and afford to
produce a 125mpg car that costs less than 25k?

We have only barely begun to use computers and the internet to their full
potential, you just have to look in the right places for the big ideas.

~~~
quasimojo
_How about using web/mobile technology to improve supply chain management,
logistics, warehousing, shipping, transportation, and manufacturing so that as
a country_

salesforce.com is taking resumes now, don't delay

